# Powerless



## alleyyooper (Dec 29, 2013)

Being out door type sure helps when the power goes out in a electric home.
Heat isn't a problem if you burn wood like I do and a added benefit is all the ashes to put on slick walks and drive ways. But a Coleman two burner camp stove will keep pipes from freezing as well as cook meals.
You can cook meals on a Coleman camp stove and also the single burner stove like I just bought to heat the deer blind.
Light you can get from the great old Coleman double or single mantel lanterns. They also produce heat and contribute to keep pipes from freezing.
Heavy, medium and light weight long under wear will keep you warmer in a heatless house just as well as a deer blind or ice shanty.
Warm hunting bibs and a real warm hunting coat also keep you warm in a cold house.
The felts out of pac boots will keep your feet warmer than socks alone but are still light on the feet.
Best of all the 7500 Watt genset bought to provide electric at the remote UP deer camp. It does every thing except run the hot water heater and electric range. Buy and hook up a transfer box rather than afro engineer some thing. Less than $300 at Lowe's and is easy to hook up.
I came across the shower bucket I made for deer camp. It is a plastic 5 gallon pail. Drilled a big hole in it near the bottom and installed a engine block heater. Drilled a second smaller hole and installed a O ring grommet that a GM windshield washer pump slid into then there was several feet of small tubing going to the 2 nozzles I hooked to a small board to aim at your body. Had to have a 12v battery to run it but it did a fine job. We hooked up a few peanut bulbs to the battery to provide night lights in the cabin. 
*I sure miss my old hunting partner*

* Al*


----------

